# What would you call it?



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

A continuation of a topic that started in SweetChefShel's flounder topic, regarding the wild rice whatsit. This dish was used as a side for pan-fried walleye at a country club; any fancy-sounding cooking term probably would have worked and the members would have been none the wiser.Here's the MOP: cook off and cool wild rice and brown rice. Reheat with a little chicken stock or water (just enough to keep it from sticking) with diced tomato and fresh basil to order.
It was listed on the menu as "wild rice compote", but it's not really a compote. It's like a pilaf, but the MOP is different. Also, take into account that wild rice isn't really rice anyways, and you have a new recipe for confusion! i think it's more like a pilaf than anything, but am seriously leaning towards "whatsit" or maybe even "doohickey".


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

How about "Tame" Wild Rice!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Good one Layjo!









At the store yesterday I saw something call black rice has anyone ever use this?


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

The black rice I use I buy in a Korean market packaged in a plastic bag. It is called "wild sweet rice". Actually it's a whole grain rice. I wash and soak it before cooking. As it cooks, the natural color runs and stains the rice blackish purple. If you mix it with white rice at about a 1:6 ratio, the finished product will be lavender in color. It makes a pretty rice pudding too.

I know some other types of black rice behave this way, but I haven't used them all, so some might be different.


----------

